# طلب مساعده حول كيفية استخدام جهاز الليفيل لقياس مستوى السطوح



## humam_19812003 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله 
الى كل المهندسين المتخصصين 
ممكن تساعدوني في معرفه معلومات حول كيفية استخدام جهاز الليفيل لقياس مستوى السطوح 
مع الشكر


----------



## METALLICA (19 أكتوبر 2006)

اين هو الموضوع عن الليفل ؟ اي اين هي الليفل لقياس السطوح ..


----------



## Fateel (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*اليك الحل في هذه الوصلات و لكن باللغة الأنجليزيه*

لتتعلم كيفية عمل مناسيب أو لفل لأي شيء يجب عليك قراءة هذا الموقع 
http://www.tpub.com/*******/engineering/14069/css/14069_475.htm

ستلاحظ في أعلى الصفحة ثلاث كلمات اللون الأزرق و هي:
BACK
UP
NEXT
عليك الضغط عليها للتصفح و قراءة المزيد من المعلومات عن كيفية عمل LEVEL
أرجو أن يكون الحل كافي و وافي
و لكم جزيل الشكر

أخوكم المهندس
حسين فتيل
مهندس الدعم الفني
SURVEY EQUIPMENTS
GPS
LASER EQUIPMENTS
SOFTWARE
MACHINE CONTROL


----------



## Fateel (24 أكتوبر 2006)

http://www.tpub.com/*******/engineering/14069/css/14069_478.htm


----------



## Fateel (24 أكتوبر 2006)

www.tpub.com/*******/engineering/14069/css/14069_476.htm


----------



## Fateel (24 أكتوبر 2006)

يبدو أنه يصعب وضع الوصله ، أرجو من المشرف افادتنا بالحل
و لكن لك الحل السريع
سأكتب الوصله عموديا لعل ذلك يفي بالغرض، ما عليك سوى تجميعها ووضعها في متصفحك و الضغط على Enter
www.tpub.com
/
*******
/
engineering
/
14069
/
css
/
476_14069
htm.


----------



## Fateel (24 أكتوبر 2006)

أظن أنه ليس من الممكن كتابة كلمة كونتنت في المنتدى و لا أعلم ما هو السر
و لكن لك الحل
مكان النجوم هناك كلمه غير ظاهره
أكتب الأحرف التاليه مكانها
c
o
n
t
e
n
t


----------



## احمدعبدالجبار (28 أكتوبر 2006)

هو نمونه الليفل وانت تسال عنا
العالم وين وصل وانت تسال على الليفل


----------



## ماجد عطا (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## garary (24 فبراير 2009)

www.tpub.com/ ******* /engineer.../14069_476.htm


----------

